# King!!!



## Angler Management (Oct 15, 2007)

First king was seen at OIP today along with a tripletail and gar.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

That's good news


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

prob a stupid question but wheres oip?


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

hope they show up at p-cola soon!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *specslayer (3/16/2008)*prob a stupid question but wheres oip?


Okaloosa Island Pier oke


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

> *specslayer (3/16/2008)*prob a stupid question but wheres oip?




okaloosa island pier (chokaloosa)oke


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

oh alright lol thanks


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

thats awesome, cant wait to catch some:usaflag


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

YAAAY!!! :clap:clap Thanks for posting that!! My husband is in the kitchen making King rigs asI type.


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

Are tripletail caught often in the spring off the pier? Ive never targeted them but would like to catch some to see what they taste like. Also whats the report from the pier today any pompano and spanish caught again?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

im pretty sure it was a big fat 0 for the spanish. but i heard there were a few pompano caught late morning (10ish) then a good run around 3 in the afternoon. 

a few sheephead were landed as well, according to he report i got.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *reelfinatical (3/16/2008)* My husband is in the kitchen making King rigs asI type.


I made a bunch last week...


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

all of the spanish I have seen caught out there so far are 10"-13". I wouldnt even target them yet....and for the tripeltail: we see them throughout cobe season but just a few that come in w/ the tideline or ones that just float by. Last year only one was caught.


----------



## Angler Management (Oct 15, 2007)

yup, all spanish right now are illegal or barely legal


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

> *true-king (3/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *reelfinatical (3/16/2008)* My husband is in the kitchen making King rigs asI type.
> ...


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

use uncoated sevenstrand wire 27 to 60# cut desired length (1 1/2 to 2 ft), and just tie a figure 8 to your treble and swivel. if you want to use a stinger leave your tag end from your hook long enough to tie on second hook and replace the front treble w/a j hook there's a good thread "tieing king leaders" in the how to section on emeraldcoastpierfishing.com also. hope this helps


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

clear now. thank you.:bump


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Another good leader choice is the 30 Second King Rig. Here's a link on how to tie it. The only thing I don't like about it is that with dead cigs they tend to spin in a slow troll.

http://www.floridasportsman.com/video/FSTV0503_offshore/


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I bet they are calling first shot like crazy on all the sturgeons! Any bait yet?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Hangout (3/18/2008)*Another good leader choice is the 30 Second King Rig. Here's a link on how to tie it. The only thing I don't like about it is that with dead cigs they tend to spin in a slow troll.
> 
> http://www.floridasportsman.com/video/FSTV0503_offshore/


That's pretty much exactly how I do it, except without the double hooks.


----------



## fishingwanz (Oct 5, 2007)

just checked out that site emeraldcoast pier fishing that nice, spend plenty of time on pensacola by end of year but never knew about that. thanks


----------



## Pat13 (Oct 14, 2007)

I have the problem with the cigs doing the slow spin thing when trolling with a stinger hook. Any one have any suggestions on what causes this.


----------



## Angler Management (Oct 15, 2007)

No bait out there yet, and it definitely wasn't a sturgeon. Popped up on the end off the east side right behind the tideline.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Pat13 (3/21/2008)*I have the problem with the cigs doing the slow spin thing when trolling with a stinger hook. Any one have any suggestions on what causes this.


To stop them from spinning cut off the tail with a sharp knife. Works great!:letsdrink


----------

